# Locust eggs



## lilazul76 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all, i'm a newby here n need some advice please. last year i bred some locust and there were loads,ive tried again, but im not having that much luck.ive had my adults laying,but i dont seem to be able to get any further than the egg stage. is it down to the time of year??(even though im keeping them around 32 degrees)?.would you advise moving the eggs to a tray once the locust have laid them and is it best to keep them moist all the time?because at the moment ive got my adults laying in little pet carriers about 5" deep and im just spraying the tops?my theory is if i empty the containers into a tray it would make sure all the eggs are kept moist and it would be easier for the babies to climb out?but on the down side,the egg pods would obviously be broken n the eggs scattered around the sand/soil,does this matter?,will they still hatch?when the eggs are first laid, i noticed they were a creamy color,but now ive noticed some pods are now brown. Are the brown ones dead now,or are they nearly ready to hatch?sorry to waffle on,im just baffled atm.it seemed so easy last year.if you can provide any info or links to learn more,that would be great.thanx


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Leave the eggs where they are, you will probably kill them. When you incubate the eggs, spray with water and cover the pot with clingfilm, keep them at 80-90*f and they should hatch in 10-14 days.
A polybox and heat mat make a good cheap incubator, Ive never had eggs hatch in the main farm as its not hot enough, heat from the underside works better when incubating.


----------

